# Beginner Belly... Any Tips on how I can gain more, quickly??



## ChubbyKim (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi Everyone

I joined this site a little while ago but I am a long time lurker. I have always been obsessed with the idea of gaining but until recently I was afraid to give in to my inner desires. However I am now ready to embrace my fat loving side and have begun gaining weight. I was just under a 100lbs when I started and I have gained a significant amount for my frame since then. However overall I am frustrated at my slow progress and I would appreciate any tips and advice you guys can give me please.... And as I gain I hope to post more and more pics


----------



## ChubbyKim (Nov 8, 2011)

ok so I am really sorry but i don't know how to upload pictures to a thread... would appreciate if someone could explain how to do this... otherwise my picture is attached to my profile


----------



## Oirish (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh, its not hard. All you have to do is date me  
In all seriousness I'm a damn good cook and have plenty of recipes and recommendations for good/fattenig meals that won't break the bank so pm if you're interested.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 8, 2011)

Oirish said:


> Oh, its not hard. All you have to do is date me
> In all seriousness I'm a damn good cook and have plenty of recipes and recommendations for good/fattenig meals that won't break the bank so pm if you're interested.



Shameless self promotion if I've ever seen it.......and I like that


----------



## Oirish (Nov 8, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Shameless self promotion if I've ever seen it.......and I like that



We can smell our own, eh? You're a good man, Charlie Brown.


----------



## joswitch (Nov 8, 2011)

ChubbyKim said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I joined this site a little while ago but I am a long time lurker. I have always been obsessed with the idea of gaining but until recently I was afraid to give in to my inner desires. However I am now ready to embrace my fat loving side and have begun gaining weight. I was just under a 100lbs when I started and I have gained a significant amount for my frame since then. However overall I am frustrated at my slow progress and I would appreciate any tips and advice you guys can give me please.... And as I gain I hope to post more and more pics




Check your PM box (Private Messages) - you've got mail!


----------



## Tad (Nov 9, 2011)

Well, in all honesty, I wouldn't force it too hard. Imagine you gained 20 pounds in a year....it would seem pretty gradual at the time, but adds up to a fair bit of softness. Now imagine that you enjoy the gaining and you keep doing this for another four years....adding up to a 100 pounds! That is a huge gain, but it comes on over time so your body has a chance to adapt to it, and you aren't doing anything crazy on the eating front.

You could gain that much, much faster, but you'd probably be putting lots of stresses on your body in the process. And you'd hit the point where you don't want to get fatter that much faster (or may actually blast a fair way past that point before you've figured out where it is).

Having said all of that, if you are determined, it really isn't magic. Consuming more calories will eventually result in gained weight (it is not always a simple equation, since bodies behave in all sorts of odd ways, but in the end it will happen).

Changing what you are used to doing takes some focus and discipline. I've read that a rule of thumb is that it takes a month to erode an old habit and a second month to cement a new habit. You have a mental and physical habit in your current way of eating. If you stop working off of habit and make a concsious effort to change that, for a couple of months, you'll probably have set yourself on that new habit pretty well. But it takes some work. Probably plan out your meals and (possibly even more important) your snacks in advance. At least plan your shopping to make sure you have the right sort of things on hand. 

And if you are going to push your gaining, please-please-please make sure you are having your fruits and veggies first, before you get filled up on any less healthy fare. Also keep up your activity levels, and don't overload on sweets, salt, or highly processed foods (which tend to have a lot of simple sugars and salt and often hydrogenated oils, which aren't so hot for you either). Perhaps a first step would be to add a piece of fruit mid-morning, and have a container of raw vegetables to snack on during the afternoon?


----------



## ChubbyKim (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow everyone thanks so much for responding and for all your great advice. I cant wait to put it all into action and hopefully become the BBW I have always dreamt of being


----------



## BigFA (Nov 9, 2011)

Kim: 

You are a beautiful woman and it will be great to see your weight gaining progress. One tip would be to always keep some high calorie snacks at hand and enjoy yourself throughout the day, whether at work, driving or home or driving in your car. Constantly munching can have a wonderful effect on helping you gain faster. And drink plenty of soda if you like it with your meals or in-between. A 12 oz. can of Pepsi or Coke easily adds 300 calories and a few cans a day can add a 1,000 calories without even trying. And a regular diet of fast food is another delicious way to pack on the pounds. 

Good luck and keep us posted of your progress. You will find a lot of support in this community from people who love to eat and find gaining weight to be such a pleasurable experience.


----------



## rootrp35 (Nov 9, 2011)

I can vouch for the constant munching and soda. It definitely helped transform my wife into the 315lb+ beauty that she is now.


----------



## ChubbyKim (Nov 10, 2011)

a more recent pic! Still need to gain a lot more


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 11, 2011)

You're a lovely lass!

Best of luck with your gaining


Hugs

DEnnis


----------



## joey86 (Nov 11, 2011)

Aww cant wait to see you grow  pizza in your case is a girls best friend hehe.


----------



## bigbellyroll (Nov 11, 2011)

You're beautiful! No one on here or in the "real world" can deny that. The only thing I wanted to say is that some things you might not think about will change. Cute clothes are harder to find & way pricier. Body shape as you gain. I've always been a BBW, but until about 210 lbs, I was more of a pear - now at 260 I'm whatever is rounder than apple. Apparently, soda works. I had shunned it for years & when I started drinking it again added weight quickly without even noticing. Do what you want & good luck.


----------



## BigFA (Nov 11, 2011)

Kim:

You are beautiful and will make an even more gorgeous BBW. Thanks for sharing another picture. Can't wait to see the results of your gaining.:smitten:


----------



## Oirish (Nov 11, 2011)

What a stunner! I imagine quite a few things will be changing about you but not that. Skinny, chubby, plump, or fat-you'll always be a hottie


----------



## ChubbyKim (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all your advice and support so far all your tips have been amazing. I have had lots of stuffing sessions the past few days and Hopefully people will be able to see the result of all my eating on my figure! here is a recent picture


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 11, 2011)

I seem to have a thing for sexy blondes! ~Swoon!~:happy:

Very cute, Miss Kim, and I think you'll look fantastic once more pounds get added on.

Good luck

Dennis


----------



## Oirish (Nov 11, 2011)

Another gorgeous pic darlin'! Now let's get down to the meat & potatoes-why do you want to gain? What changes are you looking forward to? How are you hoping to fill out?


----------



## rootrp35 (Nov 11, 2011)

I agree with the majority as well, you will make a gorgeous BBW. How big do you want to be?


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 11, 2011)

this thread already feels sticky.

mmmmmmmmmm









haha no offense meant.


----------



## ChubbyKim (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi sorry I not been on in a while....here is a recent picture....let me know what you think everyone.......


----------



## nancymobley73 (Dec 25, 2011)

Wow you look pretty already babe! Theres no need to gain more weight


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 25, 2011)

nancymobley73 said:


> Wow you look pretty already babe! Theres no need to gain more weight



I agree. Don't fix what ain't broken


----------



## ChubbyKim (Dec 25, 2011)

aw thanks guys but i really do dream of gettin bigger


----------



## joey86 (Dec 25, 2011)

How much bigger tho ... Super huge i hope.


----------



## ChubbyKim (Dec 26, 2011)

yea hopefully! Think i am going to put on quite a bit of weight this week. I stuffed myself silly on christmas day


----------



## bobsjers (Dec 26, 2011)

ChubbyKim said:


> aw thanks guys but i really do dream of gettin bigger




You do look great now. But You'll look even better as you gain. Good luck, and I look forward to seeing new pictures.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 28, 2011)

ChubbyKim said:


> aw thanks guys but i really do dream of gettin bigger



Do what makes you happy. If you dream of getting bigger then do it. I did and am loving it so far. Don't worry about what other people think, they're not who has to live with it. It's all you, enjoy


----------



## Jack Secret (Dec 29, 2011)

I was injured back in 2007 and I lost quite a bit of weight in-hospital. The heaviest I've ever weighed (before I got hurt) was 140. After my injury. I came home and rapidly gained until I was 180. I have to agree with the previous poster about what works best. Soda. Period! Those calories add up very fast. Now This may sound cliché, especially here on dimensions, but cheesecake is serious!



ChubbyKim said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I joined this site a little while ago but I am a long time lurker. I have always been obsessed with the idea of gaining but until recently I was afraid to give in to my inner desires. However I am now ready to embrace my fat loving side and have begun gaining weight. I was just under a 100lbs when I started and I have gained a significant amount for my frame since then. However overall I am frustrated at my slow progress and I would appreciate any tips and advice you guys can give me please.... And as I gain I hope to post more and more pics


----------



## ChubbyKim (Dec 30, 2011)

new pics


----------



## Oirish (Dec 31, 2011)

Well, look at that. You've got a cute little double chin coming in there  
Lovely as always.


----------



## BigFA (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes, you are looking great. Love the third picture where you can see your beautiful face looking fuller and the start of a nice double chin. You are gorgeous and will be an incredible BBW as you gain. Thanks for sharing your desire to grow bigger. You will have a lot of support here.


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Jan 6, 2012)

you look great!


----------

